# New Author



## Riverrose28 (Jul 21, 2011)

I try to buy a book a month, it's hard to read and work on the farm, but I carry a book with me every where, to the doctors, etc., and when it is this hot, I like to read a few chapters every day if I can. Well, my favorites are Dean Koontz, Steven King, Tami Hoag, James Pattersons Alex Cross. Well when I went to buy a book on Monday I had read all of the ones they had by my favorites so I bought a book by James Rollins named Devils Colony, I couldn't put it down. So the next time I go to the store I'll look for another one as it states he has writen a few more.

Do you guys have favorites?


----------



## Sonya (Jul 21, 2011)

I have favorites too...as a matter of fact pretty much the same as yours. I read 1-2 books a weak (I read at work on my breaks and sometimes when we are boating)...I have many authors I like to read and I love finding a new one. Just recently I discovered Justin Cronin and Chevy Stevens. I will try James Collins as it seems we have similar tastes. Thankyou!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the two new authors name, I'll look for them next Monday when I go shopping, so sad I finished my new book and now don't have anything to read except of course LB.


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2011)

I love to "read" (I listen to unabridged audio books). I go through 2+ books a month. My long time favorites are Stephen King (read it all) and Dean Koontz. I also love Kathy Reichs, Charlaine Harris, Christopher Moore, Robert McCammon...


----------



## Sonya (Jul 22, 2011)

@ Jill...you have to get the Justin Cronin book 'The Passage'...there are vampzies in it (my made up word for part vampire, part zombies) Part 2 doesn't come out until next yr though....its gonna to kill me to wait for it!


----------



## susanne (Jul 22, 2011)

This is a summer for literary classics for me, starting with the Forsyte Saga and Modern Comedy trilogies by James Galsworthy -- great writing, searing romance, and a fascinating look at late Victorian-Edwardian England.

I just finished Thomas Hardy's Tess of the D'Urbervilles.

I had a Jane Austin spring, reading (or re-reading) Pride and Prejudice, Sense and Sensibility, and Mansfield Park, and Emma. After that, I had had more than enough endless parenthetical phrases to last for some time, so the rest have to wait!

On a more contemporary note, I loved Jeannette Walls' The Glass Castle.

Current:

Broken Music (Sting's autobiography)

Midnight Cowboy, James Leo Hardihy (MUCH better than the movie)

Next up:

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

War and Peace (perhaps skimming over the "war" parts...)

The Hearts of Horses, Molly Glass

Half Broke Horses, Jeannette Wall

Stud: Adventures in Breeding, Kevin Conley

Can you tell I'm a voracious reader? Now that my vision is so bad, I sure love my Kindle!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 23, 2011)

If you like Tami Hoag, try Iris Johansen.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 23, 2011)

I decided to see if our library had this author and couldn't find him so googled. His name is James Rollins, and he does exist in the library under that name. Glad to find that as I am running out of Lee Childs audio books.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I have to say that I LOVE the Harry Potter series




. I have read the entire collection at least 10 times now and just cant stop. I love the movies too but just arent as good as the books since they cut so much important stuff out. As far as Authors I like other than that series, Janet Evanovich has to be one of my absolute favorites, her books are just hilarious and I love the Stephanie Plum books of hers. I also like Mariah Stewart's novels. Another good series for me is the Frankenstein books by Dean Koontz.


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2011)

I recently bought all the Harry Potter books in audio. I haven't "read" them yet, nor watched the movies... but am looking forward to it


----------



## Jill (Jul 24, 2011)

This isn't a new author, but that Stephenie Meyers who wrote the Twilight series wrote a book called *The Host*. It is REALLY good and, imo, much more grown up than her more popular series. About aliens and a kind of post - apocalyptic world. It was a great read!!!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 24, 2011)

> The Hearts of Horses, Molly Glass


I'm reading this one now! Found it browsing thru the library. I like it, I'm almost finished.

I too read a lot!! I don't keep track, but between books & audio books I probably go thru about 2-3 books a week. I love the library, couldn't support my reading habit without it! I read so much I tend to forget what I've read and can't keep track of authors as well as I used to.


----------



## susanne (Jul 24, 2011)

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> >The Hearts of Horses, Molly Glass
> 
> I'm reading this one now! Found it browsing thru the library. I like it, I'm almost finished.
> 
> I'm reading this one now! Found it browsing thru the library. I like it, I'm almost finished.


I love her writing style, so a book by her involving horses and set in Oregon has triple appeal. Her book, Jump Off Creek, is also wonderful.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 24, 2011)

Went searching for Molly Glass, found a trashy romance novel author. Searched on the title, oh, Molly Gloss is the name of the author.


----------



## susanne (Jul 24, 2011)

Egg on my face...mind knew but fingers typed something else!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jul 24, 2011)

I totally agree with shorthorsemom, I love Iris Johansen (have all of her books). With so many readers here, does anyone have a shelfari? I'd love to see what everyone's reading! Mine is here...

http://www.shelfari.com/myhappyplace/shelf


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 24, 2011)

susanne said:


> This is a summer for literary classics for me, starting with the Forsyte Saga and Modern Comedy trilogies by James Galsworthy -- great writing, searing romance, and a fascinating look at late Victorian-Edwardian England.
> 
> I just finished Thomas Hardy's Tess of the D'Urbervilles.
> 
> ...


susanne, I just got a Kindle 3G a few days ago, and I am also re-reading many of the classics. Some I read as a kid in high school and some I never read. I just finished re-reading Grapes of Wrath and East of Eden by Steinbeck. Before that I read Tale of Two Cities by Dickens, and Emma.

I have downloaded Tess of the D'Ubervilles on my Kindle. I have not read that one. I didn't read War and Peace but it's on my list. I read Crime and Punishment in high school and will reread that as well.

I also like Koontz, love Tami Hoag, and James Patterson, but after a while those types of novels sort of all blend into each other.

I used to love Stephen King years and years ago but I think the last thing of his I read was Misery and haven't read anything else he's written since then. I got tired of him, I guess.

Has anyone read the Story of Edgar Sawtelle? It's been out a few years, but was just a wonderful, wonderful book.

Another good author for those who like those "whodunits" is Sharon McCrumb.

On my Kindle I have also downloaded a lot of H. Rider Haggard's novels. I think he wrote in the late 1800's, and was quite popular. I've started reading his "Montezuma's Daughter" and so far it's quite good. They are sort of like the "Indiana Jones" stories. Lots of adventures.

And if anyone hasn't read "River God" by Wilbur Smith, put it on your list! It was one of the most interesting, delightful, "just hated to see it end" books I've read in years. Takes place in ancient Egypt. It's hilarious, tense, full of history, and thoroughly entertaining. Pure enjoyable fiction.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jul 24, 2011)

The author of Water For Elephants has some horse related books that are great they are Riding Lessons and Flying Changes. The authors name is Sara Gruen.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 25, 2011)

I love James Patterson, Dean Koontz, Stephen King too but I really enjoy Heather Graham's books. Dust To Dust is my favoutite followed closely by Deadly Harvest and Deadly Night. As well as Ghost Moon, Ghost Night and Ghost Shadow. Another is Karen Harper. A lot of her books are mystery within the Amish community. Very good and very suspenseful.


----------



## REO (Jul 25, 2011)

OMG Jill! Hurry up and "read" the Harry Potter books!

I've never enjoyed anything so much! (besides SK)


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 25, 2011)

sfmini said:


> I decided to see if our library had this author and couldn't find him so googled. His name is James Rollins, and he does exist in the library under that name. Glad to find that as I am running out of Lee Childs audio books.


I'm so wrong, and you are so right, it is James Rollins!

When I go to edit I get the correction box to change the text, but I can't find the save changes button.

Thanks, Terry


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 25, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> I'm so wrong, and you are so right, it is James Rollins!
> 
> When I go to edit I get the correction box to change the text, but I can't find the save changes button.
> 
> Thanks, Terry


I found the save changes button hidden behind the smily faces, duh!


----------



## CookieGirl (Jul 26, 2011)

George R.R. Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire Series is fantastic! HBO just aired the first season of Game of Thrones which is based on these books, with the same names as the first book in the 7 book series. I have read A Clash of Kings(the 2nd book) and am about 2/3 through the third book, A Storm of Swords.

Christopher Moore is also a good one with a great sense of humor. And of course, Stephen King is a staple.

And I was pleasantly surprised by Stephanie Moore's The Host.


----------



## wildoak (Jul 26, 2011)

> The author of Water For Elephants has some horse related books that are great they are Riding Lessons and Flying Changes. The authors name is Sara Gruen.


I've read those and just finished a newer one by her, Ape House.

Other recent reads, The Art of Racing in the Rain, Garth Stein.

A Girl and Five Brave Horses (true account of Wild Hearts Can't be Broken/movie) by Sonora Carver.

Just re-read an old Dick Francis book, my all time favorite author. I could read and re-read his every day I think.

A couple of James Patterson books, and a few others I can't remember at the moment lol. I also have a couple I pick up between "quick reads", have been working on Cleopatra biography for awhile now and just started Bill Bryson At Home. Have the George Bush book, Decision Points, to read too when I get to it.

Jan


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Since so many of you are readers I just thought I'd mention Paperback Swap. I think I first heard about it here several years ago. I've been a member ever since and it's a wonderful way to get trade books you've read and get ones you want to read. http://www.paperbackswap.com/index.php


----------



## sfmini (Jul 27, 2011)

At work I started Take a Book, Leave a Book and it has worked out well. You are free to take whatever looks good and we just ask that you drop off any books you are done with. All on the honor system and we have had some great books rotate through.


----------

